# Wallpapers on KFHD7"?



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

I plan on upgrading my Fire HD to get rid of the special offers within the first 15 minutes of powering it up.  But the question that"s been nagging at me since the Fire HD was announced, is what are the wallpapers images on the new table after upgrading the device?  One of the nicest things about the gen 1 Fire has always been it's wallpapers, they are absolutely beautiful, and I wish I could get the image files off the KF to use on other devices.  I hope amazon hasn't changed them, and if anyone knows how to retrieve those files, please let me know. - Gene


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I suspect they are much the same, Gene...  however, Amazon provides no way on the Fire to change the wallpaper even without SOs unless you sideload another launcher.  At least that was true on the old Fire.

Betsy


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi Betsy, I would be completely happy if they haven't changed the wallpapers from the gen 1 Fire, but at the same time, I can certainly understand if others are wanting to see some new wallpaper images.  Do you know of a way to get the images from the gen 1 Fire? - Thanks, Gene


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No, sorry, I haven't tried and no longer have a Fire to test on....

Betsy


----------



## khrunner (Mar 16, 2009)

I don't know if they are exactly the same images as the wallpaper on the original, but they are definitely the same idea - beautiful close-up photographs. The images really "pop" in HD. I may have lasted longer than 15 minutes with the special offers, but not much longer.  I was hoping to get rid of the "customers also bought," which I find really annoying. Since I understand that opinions differ about them, I'm pleased that Amazon will offer getting rid of them as an option. That way we can all be happy.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There really aren't 'wallpapers' as such. . . .not like with, for instance, my Xoom, where you can change the background on the screen that shows all the icons.  Instead, the Fire has the Carousel.

You can side load other launchers; no idea if they would allow for alternate wallpapers.

The 'screen lock pictures' are similar to the ones on the original Fire.  I know because, for a a day or two, for whatever reason, mine wasn't showing SO'.  It wasn't all exactly the same images, but they were that sort. . . .quite nice I thought.


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

In this area of design amazon is very much like Apple in how they try merge analog and digital concepts, I think it is called HID or Human Interface Design, to appeal to more people of all ages.  I really enjoy the analog look and feel, but I can see where as time goes on and those of us who recognize these symbols continue age and start to die off that it won't make much sense to keep them any longer.  From what I have heard, some Apple designers and upper management are in the midst of a feud over this very thing.  Many of Apple's designers feel that this concept is from a time that has passed and it's time to update the look and feel of IOS.  Personally, I don't have a problem with Apple updating the look and feel of IOS, especially if the can get away from the gray color scheme that has been in the OS since it's inception.

I would think For Tim Cook it would be a wise thing to do because he could finally get away from under the Steve Jobs shadow and make Apple his own.  Personally, I think Apple under Tim Cook will mature into a much more grounded and center based company in terms of how it sees itself and how it presents itself to the rest of the world, and I feel it is long overdue. - Gene


----------

